# AVI to DVD Converter for MAC



## suzie612

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows of an easy to use AVI to DVD Converter for MAC.

I have a couple of AVI files that I want to burn to a DVD (to play on a DVD Player).

Freeware would be great but Im also willing to pay for a good one 

Thanks...


----------



## guilo

http://burn-osx.sourceforge.net/
this should do it and its free  I know Toast 8 rocks and will do what your looking for as well.
but Toast 8 costs around $70.


----------



## suzie612

Thankyou so much guilo.

Big hug to you


----------



## monicker

I think what you need is DVD Creator for Mac - The Mac DVD burner can convert popular video formats such as MPEG, DivX, WMV, XviD, DV, VOB, AVI to DVD and burn DVD movie to be played on portable or home DVD players.


----------



## vajar

AVI to DVD Mac software can help you
if you want to convert AVI to other video, you can use AVI converter for mac


----------



## namenotfound

You could also use iDVD, it comes with every Mac preinstalled.

I prefer DVD Studio Pro, but that's not free.


----------



## dannyn

http://www.squared5.com/
That is what apple recommends.


----------



## jfm429

It's really easier to use iDVD - it'll take a lot of different formats. If you have an exotic format that it doesn't take, consider buying QuickTime Pro or VisualHub to convert it (VisualHub is easier, QuickTime Pro has more quick-editing features)


----------



## dannyn

Squared 5 is free, Quick time pro is not.


----------



## namenotfound

If you get a pro application, you upgrade to Quicktime Pro for free 

When I installed Final Cut Studio, QTP was unlocked for me


----------



## dannyn

That is quite true. Final cut pro = big moneys, more than a simple avi to dvd converter. Although I do have to say that Final cut is a pretty sweet app.


----------



## namenotfound

iMovie and iDVD annoy me 

Final Cut Pro and DVD Studio Pro give me more freedom to do movies and dvds the way I wanna do them


----------



## adurbe

http://homepage.mac.com/major4/

ffmpeg is the best conversion tool I have personally used.


----------

